# This is how far we have come (fallen).



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I came across this picture, and it seemed to underscore perfectly the difference between now and then. This is a picture of Carl Akeley shortly after he killed a cougar with his bare hands in 1896. The cougar attacked him, and he said "F you cougar" and killed it. With his bare hands. Because had to.









Fast forward.









This guy probably pees himself if an obese cat crosses his path.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I think I can only pick by what is between the ears, beneath the breast bone and holding the body up.
As a scientist, I have never found brains, heart and backbone to have any particular outer appearance, except often a smile.

Cougar boy was dumber than obama, killed everything to live and cared nothing for the damage he did.
Now, cougar boy is dead and dying.
We can only hope men of tomorrow have the same physical joy and strength, but now attach their brain, heart and backbone to it....not just their fists.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Overly manly-man disapproves:


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Ahahaha! Taking that one


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Kozak men are still doing alright


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

oddapple said:


> Cougar boy was dumber than obama, killed everything to live and cared nothing for the damage he did.
> Now, cougar boy is dead and dying.
> We can only hope men of tomorrow have the same physical joy and strength, but now attach their brain, heart and backbone to it....not just their fists.


Well if you want to complicate the situation with facts, that's fine. Hipsters should still get punched in the face and eaten by a cougar.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Your picture shows a small leopard.

These are cougars


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Just having fun, don't kill the messenger :lol:


----------



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

Funny shit Danny !


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Your picture shows a small leopard.
> 
> These are cougars
> 
> ...


Haha, that's one hundred percent my fault. I know the difference and the place where I got the picture knew the difference. My brain (rightfully so) decided that "F you cougar" sounded manlier and more bad ass then "F you leopard" which sounds like you're either mouthing off a stripper or having trouble with your leggings.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Kozak men are still doing alright


TG -- what are those slim cylinders they all seem to carry in front?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> TG -- what are those slim cylinders they all seem to carry in front?


You mean across the chest? These are Gaziri, musket bullets (cartridges)  Some are hollow and contain shots of Horilka


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> You mean across the chest? These are Gaziri, musket bullets  Some are hollow and contain shots of Horilka


Ahh --- dual purpose. As no one knows which ones are loaded with hooch and which with powder -- you can scare people to death while at the same time party! ::clapping::


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> Ahh --- dual purpose. As no one knows which ones are loaded with hooch and which with powder -- you can scare people to death while at the same time party! ::clapping::


I need to find some old photos&#8230; my great-grand-father who died at age 105 at one time filled all of his Gaziri with Horilka, he drank this poison every day and somehow outlived everyone


----------



## Kur0n (Sep 22, 2014)

I could have totally used some of those shots in my macro economics midterm today. Would have calmed the jitters.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't know if a couple pics can represent an whole generation. I wouldn't tell these guys how whimpy we've become.
View attachment 7001

View attachment 7002

View attachment 7003

And this doesn't even count firefighters, military men/women.......ect


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

macro economics....Hey! you just gave a better name for the "pandemic"


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

DerBiermeister said:


> see the posts above ... she explained


I saw, I thought I deleted the post,its gone now thanks.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> I don't know if a couple pics can represent an whole generation. I wouldn't tell these guys how whimpy we've become.
> View attachment 7001
> 
> View attachment 7002
> ...


Well yes, once again this can be blown apart with logic.

The military, mma fighters, etc... I wouldn't count football in there personally. I can't bring myself to care about a bunch of meatheads running face first into each other.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I sure as hell will if he has my million dollars and wants honey pie and goofy doing armageddon in style - money trumps eugenics, or we would be short more rich people.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Those are hilarious


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Just having fun, don't kill the messenger :lol:


I detest Putin, but sadly no where as much as I loathe the Obamanation. Maybe it's all sculpted image and PR, but if I EVER had to bet $$ on who's closer to a real man between thsoe two, I'd put all my $$$ on Putin.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Honestly, both, US and Russia have powerful propaganda. Many of us detest Putin but respect for him is growing again amongst regular people.. Putin has been giving a lot of money to veterans including free healthcare, mothers now get financial incentives to have more children, some regions now offer 2 years paid maternity leave.. he's been going crazy with beefing-up social programs, it's only getting better for the regular people. There is still a lot to do of'course and still many problems but there's lots of hope for the future. Yes, you still have to work hard.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

We got this guy:








Mr. Khat-chi Foo Tan

He lives in the basement and tells the future. I feed him rice, Indian mushrooms and liqueur from a bucket of rotting fruit. 
He's weird, but he poops hash and secretes 3 kinds of antibiotics from glands beside his eyes.
Mom thinks he's fancy, but I'm just glad he's afraid of ginger ale and fire crackers or he'd have the whole house down.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Honestly, both, US and Russia have powerful propaganda. Many of us detest Putin but respect for him is growing again amongst regular people.. Putin has been giving a lot of money to veterans including free healthcare, mothers now get financial incentives to have more children, some regions now offer 2 years paid maternity leave.. he's been going crazy with beefing-up social programs, it's only getting better for the regular people. There is still a lot to do of'course and still many problems but there's lots of hope for the future. Yes, you still have to work hard.


Yeah, sometimes we wonder what it would be like to have a man leader again instead of this schmekle of ours.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

oddapple said:


> We got this guy:
> 
> View attachment 7012
> 
> ...


I must admit, I have no idea what this means  sorry


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

TG - I was late on the last of the real man jokes....it had moved on by then.....


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I love Klingons... I think they are modeled after Kozaks lol .. Drink, fight, love, sing, drink, fight..etc


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> I love Klingons... I think they are modeled after Kozaks lol .. Drink, fight, love, sing, drink, fight..etc


On the nose - all the aliens were somebody for kirk (capt america) to defeat. Here, you had to make shows that....well...why "kung fu" only lasted 3 seasons.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> I must admit, I have no idea what this means  sorry


I concur TG -- I hate to be rude to the fellow, but I guess I've read several hundred of his posts, and not on one of them could I figure out what he was talking about. OTOH, your English is superb. Probably better than mine, and I can't figure out why you keep worrying about it?


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

DerBiermeister said:


> I concur TG -- I hate to be rude to the fellow, but I guess I've read several hundred of his posts, and not on one of them could I figure out what he was talking about. OTOH, your English is superb. Probably better than mine, and I can't figure out why you keep worrying about it?


We already covered the late joke. You are a little awkward on the opportunity, late...like I was with the joke.
Hang in there. You will get a chance to take a cute poke again soon that you may not fumble...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Have a shot of Horilka and call me in the morning


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

So you're doing a bar for pokkyclipse? It will do well


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> I love Klingons... I think they are modeled after Kozaks lol .. Drink, fight, love, sing, drink, fight..etc


Cap'n Kirk is going to zap you with some Photon Torpedoes. Get a grip.


----------

